# first steelhead of the year/ever!!



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Headed out to a favorite honey hole of me and my buddies and caught 2 mature pennsylvania strain steelheads

About 4 hours of fishing to catch my first ever steelie along with 100s of gobies, bait used was a jig tipped with mealworm

Caught while centerpinning for the first time, will add pictures when i get to a computer because i cant upload from mobile 

Thanks , buckeye


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Be interested in looking at the photo's when you post em.....Steelhead normally do not run until late fall early winter and then again in the early spring....I may be wrong but what you caught maybe just a regular rainbow trout and not a steelhead....

Fish so far this season 2013

Trout - 25 ( Apple Creek and E. Branch of Rocky River )
Bluegills - 150+
Crappies - 35
Perch - 4
Kittys - 10
Steelhead - 15 ( Rocky River and E. Branch of Rocky River)
LM Bass - 25
SM Bass - 2
Pike - 8 (All from the Tuscarawas River)
Bowfins - 15 (All from the Tuscarawas River)


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Trust me weighed out at 7lbs and released but ill definitley put it up


----------



## Vision Angler82 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow.... That's all I got. Congratulations man. Pretty cool if indeed a steelie.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Trust me weighed out at 7lbs and released but ill definitley put it up


Sounds cool...look forward to seing that Steelhead you caught....


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweet! I've been having the itch for a while now! Congrats on getting some early fish(unless you're trying to mess with us  lol)



HipWader said:


> ....I may be wrong but what you caught maybe just a regular rainbow trout and not a steelhead....


They don't stock regular rainbows in any of the PA Erie tribs, just steelhead and lake-run browns as smolts, and regular browns.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice job. I saw a big steelie floating in the ashtabula river last weekend. Obviously some of them are returning a little early. Maybe all these cool nights have them confused. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

Congratulations. We fish for the Pennsylvania strain in Conneaut Creek, usually in October, since they run before the Manistee strain that Ohio stocks.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

i know your all waiting with bated breath, here you go!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Fish are regularly caught in rivers in August across steelhead alley every season. Good to see some showing up, but not surprising with all the water we had this summer. The first landed fish I saw a picture of last season was on August 6th.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

First one of my life, and on a pin, it was amazing!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I always give someone the benefit of the doubt....but that's a nice Chrome Bullet...Steelhead.....great catch...

Tite Lines !!

Mike

Fish so far this season 2013

Trout - 25 ( Apple Creek and E. Branch of Rocky River )( 15 - Silver Creek Metro Park)( 15 - Locke 4 Canal Fulton & Crystal Springs Creek)
Bluegills - 150+
Crappies - 35
Perch - 4
Kittys - 25 Bullheads and Channel
Steelhead - 15 ( Rocky River and E. Branch of Rocky River)
LM Bass - 25
SM Bass - 2
Pike - 8 (All from the Tuscarawas River)
Bowfins - 15 (All from the Tuscarawas River)


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Yep, that's definitely a Steelhead, and a beauty too! Nice fish! I've been waiting to catch some Steel forever. So glad they're finally starting to run back into the rivers!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Hell yea i dont know why people doubted it fish do weird things sometimes start when they feel its time to start their run everywherr there is fish there is a odd ball congrats wait tilk season gets full swing you wot wanna leave the river


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The water temp off Cleveland at the crib(according to Dick Goddard) is 70 degrees. That is measured well below the surface. I would assume it is even warmer closer to shore. Trout DIE in 70 degree water. What you did really defies any explanation. Truly amazing! You can never second guess Mother Nature!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

It's cause he had an awesome guide  On a real note though, it was probably just a fluke and we got very lucky. We went back to the same spot a few days later and didn't catch anymore. Looks like we have to wait till Mid September. Oh, the struggle!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

no offense,,, but isnt that Cold Creek in Sandusky? Just curious how thats a p.a. strain fish?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nah not cold creek, wheres that at though ill have to check it out this was the chagrin


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

And because its not a manistee, therefore a pa mutt


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lol.....okiedokie.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Nah not cold creek, wheres that at though ill have to check it out this was the chagrin


Pants on fire............


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Someone said it could b a rainbow trout and not a steelhead. All a steelhead is is a rainbow trout. There is no difference. Nice catch for early aug.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Chubz said:


> Someone said it could b a rainbow trout and not a steelhead. All a steelhead is is a rainbow trout. There is no difference. Nice catch for early aug.


They meant a regular non-lake/ocean run rainbow. Yes, there is a difference genetically.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Do a google search. Theres differant strains of rainbow trout but there is none that are classified steelhead. Steelhead got there name from swimming in deep water where lack of light makes them the silver u see when they first come into streams from the lake. After so long in the rivers they begin to get there true colors back.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

They are not the same. Nor are lake run mutts versus ocean run. I have caught all three and there is a difference. From size, appearance, and the fight. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol yeah, there's been a lot of misinformation saying a steelhead is just a lake run rainbow. If you still dont believe that, throw a rainbow trout in saltwater and see what happens!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

The Alaska dept of fish and game offers an excellent explanation. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Regardless its a sweet first catch!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im not trying to fight with anyone just stating facts. A steelhead is the migrating version of the rainbow trout and a rainbow trout is the land locked version. Anyway u wanna slice it up its a rainbow trout! And as far as size goes ocean versus lake run its no differant then salmon. Theres way more food supply in the ocean then lakes thats y the salmon in the ocean dwarf our lake run salmon as well.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

They definitely can be caught in some rivers as early as August. Especially with the cooler weather we have been having. Congrats!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Chubz said:


> Im not trying to fight with anyone just stating facts. A steelhead is the migrating version of the rainbow trout and a rainbow trout is the land locked version. Anyway u wanna slice it up its a rainbow trout! And as far as size goes ocean versus lake run its no differant then salmon. Theres way more food supply in the ocean then lakes thats y the salmon in the ocean dwarf our lake run salmon as well.


X2
I agree with statement!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I am not arguing either. Read what Alaska has to say about it, they have both in there streams simultaneously and are recognized as different sub species. There is a reason one goes through a smolting process and the other doesn't. In other words one can live in the salt the other can't.

I still consider a Kodiak and a grizzly two different species although they are both "brown bears". And the same with humans and apes.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

+1(except about the bears, I don't know enough about them to agree or not)

Though it would be interesting if some "regular" rainbows in a great lakes or a Pacific trib were tagged to see if any would go out to the lake/ocean and back. Doubt it, but anything can happen I guess.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

The rainbow trout (Oncorhynchus mykiss) is a species of salmonid native to tributaries of the Pacific Ocean in Asia and North America. The steelhead is a sea-run rainbow trout (anadromous) usually returning to freshwater to spawn after two to three years at sea; rainbow trout and steelhead trout are the same species.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Would u believe me if I told u a brook trout isnt a trout at all?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes I guess you can say they are the same species, but you have to admit there are differences, and not just in appearance. If you put a regular rainbow in a stream don't expect it to run to the lake/ocean and back. And if you put a steelhead in a stream don't expect it to stay near it was stocked for long. Plus regular rainbows probably aren't able to survive in saltwater. There are definitely differences in their genetics. 

And "brook trout" is just the "common name" for the species. Doesn't mean it's actually a trout(it's a char, as I'm sure you know which is why you made the post). Same with lake trout, and heck a largemouth bass is a sunfish. The names of the fish don't really have much to do with this thread though, so I don't know what you're trying to say. A steelhead and a "regular" rainbow are different no matter what you call them.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Last question, Why does the state stock both rainbows and steelhead in the rocky. While only one counts against its quota? Sounds to me like the state isn't so sharp and could plant more rainbows and for us all to catch in the lake while not violating there limits.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

They stock them in the E. Branch more so for a "put and take" fishery, like how they do in the small lakes. The fish will die anyways because of the warm temps, and I bet very, very, few would end up swimming to the lake like steelhead. There's one combined limit for all trout/salmon species in the Erie tribs, which includes regular bows, steelhead, salmon, browns, etc.

edit: actually the state doesn't stock the East Branch, the Cleveland Metroparks does. The fish the park stocks are bigger, as in over the 12in limit where as the states fish are smaller.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

U guys r cracking me up. Regular bows as u call them can survive in salt water. Its the fishes choice weather to go to the ocean or not. U have to figure alaskan water temps in there rivers r way cooler then ours so the they have a choice to stay or go. When stocked in our area they have 2 choices stay and die from the hot water or head for the big pond. Very few stay. As for the state calling the steelhead thats most likely only cuz there headed for the lake. Thy call them bows for inland water. We all call them steelhead when going to erie. There the same fish guys.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Sry tyler for blowing up ur post. Il make it up to u by inviting u for brown trout fishing in new york over thankgiving if ur interested. U can put that pin to good use on the oak.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Chubz said:


> Sry tyler for blowing up ur post. Il make it up to u by inviting u for brown trout fishing in new york over thankgiving if ur interested. U can put that pin to good use on the oak.


Atta boy Nick, thanks for the knowledge amd you know me and ry guy will be there!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

So is it just a coincidence that all the fish the DNR stocks in our Lake Erie tributaries decide to head out to the lake instead of staying in the rivers? If they replaced our steelhead smolts with regular non-migratory rainbow smolts we wouldn't have a steelhead fishery. The individual fish don't just randomly say "hey, I want to go down to the lake", mother nature made that choice for them with years and years of tinkering with the genetics of the species. The two fish aren't interchangeable from a fisheries standpoint. 

The "steelhead" really need to start running soon! We're all getting the itch...

Buckeye, I also am at fault for blowing up this thread, but just needed to put in my two cents about the topic. I apologize. Tight lines this season.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey i enjoy it, you guys educate me, seems us 20 year olds can learn a thing or two!


----------



## otterwhisperer (Aug 22, 2013)

MEISTERICS said:


> I am not arguing either. Read what Alaska has to say about it, they have both in there streams simultaneously and are recognized as different sub species. There is a reason one goes through a smolting process and the other doesn't. In other words one can live in the salt the other can't.
> 
> I still consider a Kodiak and a grizzly two different species although they are both "brown bears". And the same with humans and apes.
> 
> ...


Here we have the heart of the matter. Kodiaks are a subspecies of brown bears. What you consider it to be is irrelevant unless you have enough data to overturn the current literature. I can't really stress this enough.

I found the article on the Alaska fish and game website you spoke of and it refers to them as "forms" not subspecies. There are many subspecies of rainbows and some of them have both anadramous and freshwater forms. That means there is no genetic thread that unites steelhead, it is more of behaviors induced by a different habitat. Steelhead produce trout that sometimes decide to stay in freshwater and I wouldn't be surprised if the reverse is true (I would have to research). A few minor unique traits doesn't mean an animal is unique. If that were true it would be a big pain in the a$$.

Fishing is a great topic to debate due to it being part art and full of subjectivity. Biology on the other hand not so much.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

You dudes crack me up haha


----------



## otterwhisperer (Aug 22, 2013)

Ry440 said:


> You dudes crack me up haha


I probably should have just went with something like this for a first post :/


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

From the research iv done all rainbows can survive in salt water. That makes me wonder how a gila,apache, or cutt throat trout would handle the salt. There all species of rainbows but they all live in remote locations mainly in the mountains. I hear u fishernick im so wrapped up in hunting season and walleye fishing in the spring iv got away from steelys. Im getting the itch this yr to break out the fly rod and put the smack down on some steel. Does anyone know the strain thy stock in new york cuz thy seem to run alittle bigger up there then here or theres just less pressure on them up there. I love a good debate. Iv seen debates on here were guys get a little to snotty and the mods gotta lock it up. I guess we will have to agree to disagree. Lol


----------



## otterwhisperer (Aug 22, 2013)

There are sea run cutthroats.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

And just for the record i dont believe theres a migrating or non-migrating form. I just think the fish makes that decision. As far as y ours migrate to the lake my guess is when there stocked as babies most of them r stocked at the mouths of the streams in the early spring so they alrdy know the lake is there.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Thx otter i guess that answers my ? But that pic has no cuts so im assuming thats just a steely?


----------



## otterwhisperer (Aug 22, 2013)

Chubz said:


> Thx otter i guess that answers my ? But that pic has no cuts so im assuming thats just a steely?


Cutthroats and rainbows look alike to begin with. The cut is part of the coloration, same as the pink stripe and green back. When they turn silver the cut goes bye bye.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmmm thats interesting that the cutt goes away. Being such a distinct marking i wouldnt think that would go away but i can c it happening.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Call them whatever you guys like. I am sticking to my guns. 

If you caught a 10lb steelhead from the GL and then a 5 lb fish from the ocean you will know there is a difference. Evolution/adaptation has changed those fish from whatever they were originally centuries ago.

And there size in Ontario versus Erie is more than likely water temps. LE has lots of bait so it is not the issue. Lifespan and water temps are the contributing factors to size. And I believe water temps to be the largest factor because it does contribute to age. Example lake Ontario walleyes are not greater in number, but they are bigger. 

There is a reason why the west coast is putting so much effort into saving the natural population. I have caught fish in NY, Oh, Michigan, and BC. It's a Shelby versus a mustang gt, same body, different gears.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## otterwhisperer (Aug 22, 2013)

MEISTERICS said:


> There is a reason why the west coast is putting so much effort into saving the natural population.[/URL]


The desire to save the local population of a given species instead of letting them die off and trucking in something else is a common theme in animal conversation.

And I've caught steelhead out of the ocean. However, it doesn't change the impact of anything I write.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Iv also fished NY, PA, OH, Mich, and Montana and hands down no rainbow Iv caught fought harder then the fish in montana. I didnt hook 1 fish that didnt explode 4 ft out of the water several times and most of them fish were only 20 inches long. The definition of steelhead is a rainbow trout that swam out to the ocean so therefore its a rainbow trout. Ok im done. Potatoes, patotoes. Tomatoes, tamatoes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just a thought - weren't the old "London Strain" trout Ohio stocked just regular
Rainbows?


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

steelheadBob said:


> no offense,,, but isnt that Cold Creek in Sandusky? Just curious how thats a p.a. strain fish?


I go to school in western ohio and fish cold creek a lot, and I'm pretty sure that you gave your camera to someone enjoying a beer at margaritaville. If you pan to the right you can see the falls.people say fishing there is cheating, but it's convenient to fish while I'm at school and fun to take friends there that don't fish much.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My only question is - *Why on the heck were you wearing waders to fish the Chagrin
in August??*


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

@creekcrawler He is wearing waders because cold creek is 48 degrees year round.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> My only question is - *Why on the heck were you wearing waders to fish the Chagrin
> in August??*



water must have been _COLD_, they say the Chag can be a pretty _cold creek_....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fishinnick said:


> They stock them in the E. Branch more so for a "put and take" fishery, like how they do in the small lakes. The fish will die anyways because of the warm temps, and I bet very, very, few would end up swimming to the lake like steelhead. There's one combined limit for all trout/salmon species in the Erie tribs, which includes regular bows, steelhead, salmon, browns, etc.


I would take that bet. More than you think probably make it back to the lake unless there isn't enough water level and high heat in the spring. I have caught golden trout stocked in Hinkley lake in the mid to lower rocky, quite a ways downstream from the stocking location. The bigger trout stocked in Berea/Strongsville even have a shorter distance to go once the temps start rising. Some also exit the creek at the north side of wallace lake as well, leading to the rocky. Who knows where they go once in the lake. I figure that the few trout a year that don't look like the typical steelhead (body shape, more spots) probably came from one of these stockings.

I don't know if fish stocked beyond the point where the steelies can migrate upstream count toward quotas or not. PA stocks a lot of fish in the upstream portions of the Conneaut across the border. The Berea falls is the end point for most steelies heading upstream - but doesn't stop trout from heading downstream.


----------

